# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Please explain to me ................!!!!!!!

## Toragirly

So this lounge is for japanese speaking russians or russians that want to learn japanese? wow 
I actually speak japanese, amd i learning russian. 
Aliika

----------


## Pravit

It's for anyone interested in Japanese. Or those funny cats with the paw raised.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Wooooah... too much sake... I see quadruple!

----------

Hello! Japanese is my major in university, so we could write to each other  ::  I'll mail you~

----------


## Pravit

Thanks for visit!

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

> So this lounge is for japanese speaking russians or russians that want to learn japanese?

 そうです。   

> I actually speak japanese, amd i learning russian.

 私は日本に住んでるアメリカ人で、日本語とロシア語とドイツ語を勉強します。  ::

----------


## Suzu

Not much traffic here lately. Only me and ST last week to visit ~ ~ 
Anyone know a place where it's similar to masterrussian but only japanese/english oriented with good traffic? 
ps. Have done fair number of searchings and looked at links provided in some of the threads in this forum and found none of them adequate.

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

> Not much traffic here lately. Only me and ST last week to visit ~ ~ 
> Anyone know a place where it's similar to masterrussian but only japanese/english oriented with good traffic? 
> ps. Have done fair number of searchings and looked at links provided in some of the threads in this forum and found none of them adequate.

 this is a very good one: http://japanese.about.com/mpboards.htm 
i even still use it now  ::

----------


## lglben

http://www.language-global.com/lglbbs is a good forum; though it has few members you can normally get a good answer to your questions about Japanese.

----------

